# PICS!!!!!  My Juliet



## mydakota (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't think she is EVER going to kid.  I think she is going to be pregnant forever. I have been doing night checks every 2 hours for almost the last week.  She is loving every minute of it. She wants me to sit in the straw with her and cuddle. I just want to see those babies.  (just kidding, I always love on her for a few minutes before I go back in) Sigh.  Okay, whining is over.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow.  Crickets. 


Anyway, she is now 6 days past due.  At what point does this begin to really concern you?


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 23, 2012)

I hate getting crickets... :/

6 Days! Are you pulling your hair out? How do her ligaments feel? This is my first kidding season so I won't be much help other than to chase away those crickets!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 23, 2012)

How sure are you about her due date?  Post some pictures of her udder so we can take a look for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How sure are you about her due date?  Post some pictures of her udder so we can take a look for you.


x2

Your due date is probably off.  How did you calculate it and how long was she in with a buck?


----------



## mydakota (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, the buck was only here for 6 days.  I saw him complete the deed on day 2.  That is the day I counted from and would have put her due on or about last Saturday. I guess I can't honestly say that I know she settled that day, or that he didn't breed her later and that she didn't settle then.  I will go outside and try to get a shot of her from the back.  She is VERY friendly and it is usually hard to get pics of anything but the tip of her nose, but I will try.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 23, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> I hate getting crickets... :/
> 
> 6 Days! Are you pulling your hair out? How do her ligaments feel? This is my first kidding season so I won't be much help other than to chase away those crickets!


Thank you for chasing the crickets!! Pesky things!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you calculating based on 145 days or 151 days.  It can be either based on the goat.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 23, 2012)

Any time! Just wondering, what were the dates the buck was there?


----------



## mydakota (Mar 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Are you calculating based on 145 days or 151 days.  It can be either based on the goat.


I made a nice round number out of it and went with 150.  

Here are some pics.  They are probably not the best.  She kept wanting to turn around on me and I just kind of had to snap fast. 

Juliet






Juliet's baby bump--which really does seem much more impressive in person




Juliets backside









Her udder feels firm, but not tight. This will be her second freshening.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 23, 2012)

I will have to admit, if you just put that picture up and didn't tell me when she was due, I would guess in 3 or 4 weeks. 

Is there anyway she was exposed to a buck later on? even sharing a fence line? 

Now she could  kid tonight. I did have a boer cross doe that didn't bag up until 3 days after she kidded. so udder development isn't always accurate.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope. No buck later on.  I didn't even own my own buck until 3 weeks ago.  Mostly.  But anyway, no breeding-capable bucks here during the time she would have conceived except the one that covered her in October.  When she's milking, she's a decent little milker too.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 24, 2012)

Any progress today?


----------



## mydakota (Mar 24, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> Any progress today?


Only my progression towards admittance to the funny farm.  

I am going to call the owner of the buck to see if she has on record the days he was here.  I tried to go back and check, but I apparently  threw that calendar away at the New Year.   Ugh.  I just want to go back and see if I miscounted.  I know it was mid-October, but can't remember the days.


----------



## heathen (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe she is just fat? Why does her udder look uneven?


----------



## mydakota (Mar 24, 2012)

heathen said:
			
		

> Maybe she is just fat? Why does her udder look uneven?


No, she is not just fat.  I had blood drawn and she preg tested positive.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 24, 2012)

Could she have aborted after the test? 

Hopefully your calculations are just off. I can't see her going any time in the next 2 weeks based on those pics.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 24, 2012)

She's definitely pregnant.  Huge in fact.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 24, 2012)

Is the baby bump moving? Can you feel kicks and karate moves on the baby side? I only ask because we had a nigi doe like that - she ALWAYS looked that big, even when I KNEW she hadn't been bred....chunky monkey all around...

Otherwise you are in the same boat I am...wondering if you got your dates right...kicking yourself in the pants for not writing it down somewhere important...because you threw that envelope away when you paid that bill...and all your breeding notes were on there...I feel ya in the confusion factor department   I'm going through it now with my last 2 girls due to kid, second guessing my own memory of dates because I didn't mark it correctly...now I have been using EasyKeeper FAITHFULLY because of that...

Anywho...do keep us posted - you never know, she may just POP BAM sneak it out past ya while you're inside staring at that calendar asking yourself "What days was it again?"   Goats do so enjoy being sneaky with these things...


----------



## mydakota (Mar 24, 2012)

Juliet actually doesn't always look fat.  She is usually a pretty sleek, svelte girl. Her belly looks right on target.  (I haven't seen them move too much, but I have felt them) It is her udder that doesn't look on target.  I don't know what is "normal" for her though. She is only freshening for the second time and the first time I didn't own her yet. I wrote on the old calendar the day the Saanen buck got here.  When I got the new years calendar, I counted forward 150 days and penciled in the due date. But I didn't save the old calendar, so I can't double check my count.  

As for her udder looking uneven--it looks uneven because it is uneven.  When she is full, it is much less obvious than when it is flacid (which seems like it should be the opposite, but it isn't--at least not for her).  I don't really care. I don't show her.  I milk her. She is easy-going, compliant, and gives a good quantity (gallon plus a day)  of sweet, good milk.  And I like her. 

I sure hope she sneaks it in on me here soon.  I remember counting pretty carefully. I know I counted at least twice. I don't think I muffed it.  But without the calendar, I guess I can't be sure.


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm wondering how far off your calculations could have been, you mentioned Oct, was when the buck was around, Looking at my handy dandy kidding spreadsheet, if she were bred Oct 31, her due date would be March 30th. (150days) So to be due the 25th then the bred date would be Oct 26 etc... 

I'm betting it's just a simple miscalculation. She looks preggers to me, but I'm no expert 

My milker, May has an uneven udder too. I don't show, so it's no big deal to me! Just her temperment and the quality/quantity of milk she provides!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

mydakota said:
			
		

> Juliet actually doesn't always look fat.  She is usually a pretty sleek, svelte girl. Her belly looks right on target.  (I haven't seen them move too much, but I have felt them) It is her udder that doesn't look on target.  I don't know what is "normal" for her though. She is only freshening for the second time and the first time I didn't own her yet. I wrote on the old calendar the day the Saanen buck got here.  When I got the new years calendar, I counted forward 150 days and penciled in the due date. But I didn't save the old calendar, so I can't double check my count.
> 
> As for her udder looking uneven--it looks uneven because it is uneven.  When she is full, it is much less obvious than when it is flacid (which seems like it should be the opposite, but it isn't--at least not for her).  I don't really care. I don't show her.  I milk her. She is easy-going, compliant, and gives a good quantity (gallon plus a day)  of sweet, good milk.  And I like her.
> 
> I sure hope she sneaks it in on me here soon.  I remember counting pretty carefully. I know I counted at least twice. I don't think I muffed it.  But without the calendar, I guess I can't be sure.


Hope to see baby pictures soon. Hope it's a easy birthing.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, I am now sure that she is not going to go 2 or 3 more weeks.  The buck was here for 6 days. I had 2 does in with him.  Juliet was in with him 2 days earlier/longer than Zilla.  Zilla kidded this morning.  We got 2 healthy kids--a buckling and a doeling.  Both are vigorous and doing well.  So Juliet is due.  Her bag is also quite a bit fuller today, so soon I am hoping.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 26, 2012)

Awwww!  Cute.

C'mon Juliet!


----------



## yinzer81 (Mar 26, 2012)

Really! Come on Juliet! We're all waiting!


----------



## mydakota (Mar 26, 2012)

Okay, I got some more Juliet's Udder pics this afternoon.  I think it looks fuller than those posted earlier in the thread, though she is still not in labor.  Then I will post some gratuitous goat baby pics!

Juliet's Udder today.




She was itchy!









And now--------BABIES!!
















Mr.Mydakota and GOAT BABIES!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 27, 2012)

I like your goat babies, they look like my goat babies.  Your Mr. looks like he likes em pretty good too.  I love to watch Papaboid cuddle with ours.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 28, 2012)

I already posted in another thread, but in case anyone was following this one still I just wanted to say she had twin doelings this morning!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

Phew!  FINALLY!   I was beginning to worry and I almost never worry about late due dates.  Your DH looks pretty pleased.  CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## mydakota (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are some pics of Juliet and her kids.  We are calling them Annie Oakley and Jesse Jane.


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations on this long awaited birth from Juliet!
What a little angels! They so sweet and innocent looking


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 28, 2012)

aww such cute babies


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 29, 2012)

Yay Juliet!! Looks like you got rewarded with two lovely little girls after all the hair tearing out she put you through!


----------



## mydakota (Mar 29, 2012)

Holachicka said:
			
		

> Yay Juliet!! Looks like you got rewarded with two lovely little girls after all the hair tearing out she put you through!


I know!! Twin doelings = jackpot!!  I am so excited.  I just went out and raked out the maternity pen and fed.  They finally seem to have sorted out whose babies are whose.  Zilla always knew, but Juliet just kind of wanted Zilla's little buckling for herself.  This morning everyone was nursing and the right babies were on the right mamas.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea babies!!!!!!!  Adorable.


----------

